# London - tottenham court area



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I am off to a new area of London for me - Oxford street, Tottenham Court Road etc. I would be grateful for any up to date recommendations on where to go for:

1. Coffee

2. Breakfast

I'm happy to walk a way away from my hotel for the pursuit of a top flat white. Thanks


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Kaffeine, at 66 Great Titchfield St, London W1W 7QJ, is highly recommended for coffee and food.

Workshop, at 80A Mortimer St, London W1W 7FE, is also very good, though don't have much of a food offering.

There's also a Nude espresso, at 19 Soho Square, London W1D 3QN. I've never been to this branch, so can't comment.

Finally, there's Flat White, at 17 Berwick St, London W1F 0PT. I haven't been in a while, but the last time I went (2 years ago) the coffee wasn't as good as from those listed above.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Kaffeine' date=' at 66 Great Titchfield St, London W1W 7QJ, is highly recommended for coffee and food. Workshop, at 80A Mortimer St, London W1W 7FE, is also very good, though don't have much of a food offering. There's also a Nude espresso, at 19 Soho Square, London W1D 3QN. I've never been to this branch, so can't comment. Finally, there's Flat White, at 17 Berwick St, London W1F 0PT. I haven't been in a while, but the last time I went (2 years ago) the coffee wasn't as good as from those listed above. [/quote']
> 
> Thanks Colio07 - good tips. I might try nude and I have been to kaffeiene before. I am exactly between Oxford Circus and Tottenham Court Road so I think milkbar might also be an option or TAP is v close


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Colio07

All of the above are on my list of coffee shops I'd like to visit. Need to get round to planning a trip!


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Kaffeine have another branch now on Eastcastle St which sounds like it will be right around the corner from you.

Mothers Milk?

For breakfast you could do a lot worse than Riding House Cafe, Scandi Kitchen or Lantana - although has been quite a while since I've eaten at any of them sadly.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Kaffeine have another branch now on Eastcastle St which sounds like it will be right around the corner from you. Mothers Milk? For breakfast you could do a lot worse than Riding House Cafe' date=' Scandi Kitchen or Lantana - although has been quite a while since I've eaten at any of them sadly.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks Lantana and Scandi cafe look great. Might have to do coffee and breakfast separately


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Definitely try the Kaffeine on Eastcastle street. Was there today for my 3rd visit and it is truly excellent.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Definitely try the Kaffeine on Eastcastle street. Was there today for my 3rd visit and it is truly excellent.


Thanks Scotford. That is good enough for me... Kaffeine it is for coffee...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Mothers milk & kaffine were my favourites for coffee. A candi kitchen is a good shout for lunch or possibly wahaca on Charlotte St?


----------

